
Bitcoin SegWit2x Testnet5 Online - wslh
https://testnet5.blockchain.info/
======
wslh
Faucet here: [http://btcfaucet.ix28uktqsp.us-
west-2.elasticbeanstalk.com/](http://btcfaucet.ix28uktqsp.us-
west-2.elasticbeanstalk.com/)

